# [EVDL] EVjobs: Director Manager Technician Engineer: Process, Battery, Test, Controll



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.ventureloop.com/ventureloop/jobdetail.php?r=f_in&jobid=67602&utm_source=Indeed&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=Indeed
Online Experience Director degree-req'd Tesla Palo Alto CA 05-27-2011

http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSeeker/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?ipath=EXIND&siteid=cbindeed&Job_DID=J3I34X66FS6681ZLFFB
Process-Engr Material-Scientist Thin-Film CyberCoders Redwood City CA

http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSeeker/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?ipath=EXIND&siteid=cbindeed&Job_DID=J3G4LN5X1B86YG7MS5M
Research Scientist-Li Ion Battery Cathode Dow Midland MI

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/egr/2366851744.html
Sr Mech Engr 3D CAD degree-req'd Wrightspeed san jose CA 2011-05-06

http://jobs.hotclinicaljobs.com/JobSeeker/Detail.aspx?jid=01783377&utm_source=Indeed&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Indeed
Electrical Engineer-Battery Charger degree-req'd HCJ Cleveland OH 

http://www.candidatemanager.net/cm/Micro/JobDetails.aspx?&mid=YUAZF&sid=BCXFAZ&jid=FWWGTGTD&site=A123
Test Engineer degree-req'd A123Systems Livonia MI

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/egr/2388662431.html
SYSTEM ARCHITECT/FIRMWARE HW-ENGR degree-req'd Calabasas CA 2011-05-18

http://www.skilledworkers.com/employer/job_view.php?id=25521&utm_source=Indeed&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=Indeed
Vehicle Systems Analysis Engineer degree-req'd NREL Golden CO

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/egr/2390119921.html
Sr. HW Engr-Battery Mgmnt Systems degree-req'd Livonia MI 2011-05-19

http://www.systemsengineeringjobs.com/seeker/job/35886/
Electric Propulsion Systems Engr degree-req'd GE Niskayuna NY

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/egr/2372578757.html
Sr. Project Lead Engr #4378 degree-req'd Lake Orion, MI 2011-05-10

http://sl1public.bullhornstaffing.com/JobBoard/Standard/BHContent_JobDetail.cfm?jobPostingID=1334&privateLabelID=4469&origionalsource=indeed.com
Controller Engineer degree-req'd Nationwide Austin TX

http://atnservices.com/jpdetail.php?id=41
Powertrain Regenerative Brake 3D CAD degree-req'd ATN Detroit MI

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/sof/2385128484.html
Senior Developer ASP.NET MVC degree-req'd Northwest 2011-05-16

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/eng/2400635625.html
Senior Front End/UI Web Dev degree-req'd Lee/Touhy IL 2011-05-24

https://www9.ultirecruit.com/YAZ1000/JobBoard/JobDetails.aspx?__ID=*7CBBD462867FEE58
Industrial Designer degree-req'd Yazaki Canton MI

http://www.tempejobs.com/jobs.asp?pagemode=15&jid=2344459
SEC Accountant ECOtality degree-req'd Tempe, AZ

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/trd/2366105718.html
Midwestn Reg Contractor Mgr AeroVironment Indianapolis IN 2011-05-06

http://www.sologig.com/INTL/JobSeeker/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?IPath=JRKCV0A&ff=21&APath=2.21.21.0.0&job_did=J3H5Z46T3FCW6MG67L9&siteID=INDEEDORGSG
EV Operations Manager Kelly Atlanta GA

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/ofc/2349135092.html
Operations Manager, Startup lsv/nev Mfg. Milford MI 2011-04-27

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/mar/2379107940.html
Business Development Analyst degree-req'd Burbank CA 2011-05-13

http://www.arizonajobmarket.com/jobs.asp?pagemode=15&jid=2344463&utm_source=Indeed&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=Indeed
Buyer degree-req'd ECOtality Phoenix, AZ

http://www.stopdodo.com/environment-jobs/transportation-policy-intern.11119.htm
Transportation Policy Intern degree-req'd Fresh-Energy St. Paul MN

http://engineering.thingamajob.com/jobs/California/Electric-Vehicle-Technician/2314557
EV Technician ASE Cert aerotek.com LA CA 5/31/2011

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/bnc/ofc/2406529652.html
Office and Accounting Coordinator Azure Burnaby BC 2011-05-27

http://www.aplitrak.com/?adid=dG1pbGxzcHIuMzE5MDIuMTc2MEBtYW5wb3dlcm5hLmFwbGl0cmFrLmNvbQ&utm_source=Indeed&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Indeed
Executive Assistant + Office Mgr Manpower Portland OR 2011-05-17

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/ofc/2412628535.html
FT Administrative Assistant SemaConnect Annapolis MD 2011-05-31

http://omaha.craigslist.org/sls/2348006809.html
Service Advisor Lake-Manawa Nissan-Kia Council Bluffs IA 2011-04-26

http://tbe.taleo.net/NA7/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=TESLA&cws=1&rid=2387&source=Indeed
Product Specialist Tesla Denver CO

http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/sls/2413107596.html
Sales account executive EVs tampa bay FL 2011-05-31

http://charlottesville.craigslist.org/sls/2354138361.html
Commissioned sales EVEnergyStations.com Charlottesville 2011-04-29

http://santabarbara.craigslist.org/sls/2365353625.html
DIRECT SALES Santa-Barbara Ventura SLO Monterey counties 2011-05-06

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/mar/2379082098.html
Telemarketing Position FT/PT Burbank, CA 2011-05-13

http://charleston.craigslist.org/trp/2359205980.html
PT Delivery/Pickup Driver PU w/ hitch-req'd Kiawah SC 2011-05-02

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/wri/2363088614.html
writer/blogger telecommuting contract highgearmedia.com LA CA 2011-05-04

http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/wri/2351140577.html
Local Writers Needed for EV Articles Saint Petersburg FL 2011-04-28

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/etc/2390590912.html
Seeking EV PIH owners/buyers $150 ideo.com Chicago IL 2011-05-19

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/tfr/2347365932.html
Need talent with EV for sustainability video Raleigh NC 2011-04-26



EVjobs: 5-2-2011
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVjobs-Engineers-Mechanics-Azure-NREL-Tesla-Coulomb-KTA-Green-Zebra-td3489737.html

{brucedp.150m.com}
"The best way to predict your future is to create it." -Abe Lincoln

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVjobs-Director-Manager-Technician-Engineer-Process-Battery-Test-Controller-Electrical-HW-SW-Sales-tp3566726p3566726.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

